# Kindle - Can someone give me a favour?



## HugoMD (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently living in Asia and I can't download certain books here. I was wondering if someone could download this book for me and upload it on here. The book is free so no one will have to pay and it shouldn't breach copyright...?

If I do happen to be breaching copyright could someone please tell me, thanks. 

[ URL] link remove [/ URL]

. 

Cheers,


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Hugo

Regrettably, we are unable to assist with this request. It is the policy of TSF not to give aid or advice on circumnavigating ISPs restrictions.

EDIT: It may well be a restriction based on Amazon's policy. I am in the UK but was advised that the book is not available for d/l to UK users.

The thread will be closed and the link obscured - Sorry.

Donald


----------

